# Help! What's the best way?



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I ran an ad in the local paper hoping to sell an almost new Babylock serger and an almost new Pfaff 6250 sewing machine. I bought both as "back-up" machines, have used neither one and thought someone else should have them. They would have been great Christmas gifts.

Then we had a bunch of snowstorms (didn't everybody?)and that set everybody back in their preparations for Christmas. The snow was all that was on anyone's mind all winter.

What do you suggest I should try next? These are good machines in great condition. I've never done eBay and it kinda scares me. What do I need to know?

I appreciate any advice you can give me. Thanks.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Graigslist, blackboard in your grocery store, ask friends who are on Facebook ,etc I can not sew, but have great respect for everybody who can. Even in school they always broke down when it was my turn to use them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pity I live too far away. Have you thought of just placing the ad again, as you said the bad weather affected everything.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Do you have a local fabric store? Maybe they have a bulletin board where you could post it.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

Find the nearest sewing group....EGA, SAGA, VGN and ask them to put it in the newsletter. So many would jump at the chance to purchase at a reasonable price AND you would know the machines would be used by someone who would LOVE and be CREATIVE with your "babies"


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't use Craigslist. There have been problems with it. People have been robbed in their homes. I would follow Krecreator's advice and go with sewing groups,


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

I use craigslist all the time and I agree with momcat.......I am VERY CAREFUL about who I do business with on that site. 

For me, eBay is a lot of work! And their fees add up quickly.

I have found that used sergers and sewing machines never really fetch a lot of dollars on any site unless they are unique, as in collectible. 

Why don't you save them and give them as gifts next Christmas? It will be here before you know it! &#9924;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Saving them for gifts next year is a great idea... offering them to a school or church might be an idea.. If I lived closer I would take the serger off your hands.. I have always wanted one I just never found one when I had the money or found one when I didn't have the money


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wish I was closer. The shipping would kill me. This is a good time of year every one has there tax returns and I'm sure they will move out fast. If you donate to the school you can take it off your next years taxes.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

These are really expensive machines and in brand new condition so I really don't want to just give them away but I thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gertrude Stein said:


> I have found that used sergers and sewing machines never really fetch a lot of dollars on any site unless they are unique, as in collectible.
> 
> I have found the above quote to be very true....The newer machines are even harder to sell....The market right now is flooded with sewing machines/sergers.....So...unfortunately it is not the optimal time to be selling yours...


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

If you have a small, privately owned fabric store, maybe you could ask the owner to sell them on consignment for you. Maybe even your LYS. I have sold on ebay and YES it is ALOT of work. Can you advertise the serger on here, as I think you could use it for serging the seams on knitted items. I know the rules state only items pertaining to knitting, but we all see other items sold here. I wish you lots of good luck on this.&#9829;


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Bulletin boards at libraries and your house of worship (my church has one)too. Good luck!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have sold many things on Craigslist and never had a problem. This includes cars, furniture and odds and ends. 
Ebay is expensive for you have to pay a fee based on your starting price and then another based on your selling price. (I believe this correct, as it's been many yrs. since I sold on Ebay).
I have to agree with others though, it may be difficult to sell your machines as the market is flooded with them. Try a local fabric shop, they may be able to help you.
As with anything you have to be careful.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I have had good luck with craigslist. I arrange to meet people in a mall parking lot or once at the cellphone lot at our local airport. Unfortunately, it is hard to get full price for sewing machines. I have had mine since 1974 and it's still going strong.
that was a good suggestion to give as a gift to someone.
Good luck


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry I can't help you I already have 2 but not thinking of getting rid of them. I worked in a sewing factory for 30 yeas and I love to use them. they would make very nice gifts


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

Ann DeGray said:


> I ran an ad in the local paper hoping to sell an almost new Babylock serger and an almost new Pfaff 6250 sewing machine. I bought both as "back-up" machines, have used neither one and thought someone else should have them. They would have been great Christmas gifts.
> 
> Then we had a bunch of snowstorms (didn't everybody?)and that set everybody back in their preparations for Christmas. The snow was all that was on anyone's mind all winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I ran an ad in the local paper hoping to sell an almost new Babylock serger and an almost new Pfaff 6250 sewing machine. I bought both as "back-up" machines, have used neither one and thought someone else should have them. They would have been great Christmas gifts.
> 
> Then we had a bunch of snowstorms (didn't everybody?)and that set everybody back in their preparations for Christmas. The snow was all that was on anyone's mind all winter.
> 
> ...


BE REALLY CAREFUL WITH CRAIG'S LIST. I SOLD SOMETHING ON IT AND ENDED UP WORKING WITH MY BANK'S FRAUD DEPARTMENT. FORTUNATELY I DIDN'T LOOSE ANY MONEY.


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

How about running an ad in your local newspaper for Mother's Day?
Try a local quilt or fabric store.
I would stay away from Craig's List


----------



## m and m (Apr 7, 2012)

There is a forum group on Ravelry called Sew Obsessed. They have a For Sale or Trade topic. You might post there.http://www.ravelry.com/groups/sew-obsessed


----------



## m and m (Apr 7, 2012)

There are forum groups on Ravelry.com.

The Sew-Obsessed group has a Sale or Trade topic. You might post there.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/sew-obsessed

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/everything-sewing

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/quilters-knitting


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I have used Craigslist twice when moving and did not have a problem. Sold some chairs and ottoman sets and guy wanted to put whatever didn't fit into his car on the roof and I told him if that is what he intended, I would not sell to him. He had a baby in the car and I didn't think it was a wise thing to do. I would never meet someone in a parking lot as that can be more dangerous than your home. You could always move something to the garage and have a friend or someone else come over when the time comes. I would try again to post your ads, you could try Yahoo groups as they have a very nice section for this type of thing.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I ran an ad in the local paper hoping to sell an almost new Babylock serger and an almost new Pfaff 6250 sewing machine. I bought both as "back-up" machines, have used neither one and thought someone else should have them. They would have been great Christmas gifts.
> 
> Then we had a bunch of snowstorms (didn't everybody?)and that set everybody back in their preparations for Christmas. The snow was all that was on anyone's mind all winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know if you have Kijiji in your area but it is great. I have sold many items that are too big to mail. Kijiji is free to join and you post items for sale in your area not all over the country.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have "Nextdoor" in your area? It is set up for your neighborhood and you can advertise there under Classifieds. I should be found under: www.nextdoor.com


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Craig's List is great. Just make sure they pay in cash. Include pics of both and stand firm on your prices.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> These are really expensive machines and in brand new condition so I really don't want to just give them away but I thank you all for your suggestions.


I'm sure there is a ASG, American Sewing Guild Chapter in Omaha. If you know a member, ask them to pass the word, or go to the ASG website asg.org and look for a chapter contact and/or list of neighborhood group meeting places and contacts. I'm sure ASG members would appreciate the value of your machines.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

m and m said:


> There are forum groups on Ravelry.com.
> 
> The Sew-Obsessed group has a Sale or Trade topic. You might post there.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/sew-obsessed
> ...


I did't know Ravelry had sewing and quilting groups.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I would put the ads in the newspaper again. Spring is coming, I hope, and will be the perfect time to start sewing again.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

If you belong to Facebook, there may be a garage sale function. My daughter has it but she is in another state.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

NellieKnitter said:


> I'm sure there is a ASG, American Sewing Guild Chapter in Omaha. If you know a member, ask them to pass the word, or go to the ASG website asg.org and look for a chapter contact and/or list of neighborhood group meeting places and contacts. I'm sure ASG members would appreciate the value of your machines.


Yes, I have thought of doing that. I was a member of ASG for many years and did attend several meetings here but they now meet at a time I can't quite manage. I think that will be my next step, ASG members would realize and appreciate the value of these machines.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Go over to Quilting Haven Forum-I do believe they have a machine to sell area. You have to sign up, its a nice site for sure (I belong ).


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wish you weren't so far away! I could use it.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ideally- you would want/need a buyer reasonably close as I imagine freight would be prohibitive as these items can weigh a bit>>>>
I would suggest a local store-maybe in the window?
Write up a For Sale advert or two and ask the shopkeepers if you can place your advert in their shop window>>> if there is enough info (brief) on the advert and a contact number? surely there will be a buyer??


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

what are you asking?


Ann DeGray said:


> I ran an ad in the local paper hoping to sell an almost new Babylock serger and an almost new Pfaff 6250 sewing machine. I bought both as "back-up" machines, have used neither one and thought someone else should have them. They would have been great Christmas gifts.
> 
> Then we had a bunch of snowstorms (didn't everybody?)and that set everybody back in their preparations for Christmas. The snow was all that was on anyone's mind all winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I've bought and sold off of Craig's List in Omaha many times. I've never had any problems! I have heard of some people having problems selling video games but I really don't think that most people interested in sewing machines are bad people. However, you must take precautions. You accept only cash and you must have someone else with you. You can meet in public places if you prefer but again, don't go alone. And mostly, just follow your instincts. If it doesn't feel right, it probably isn't. It's really not scary and I've bought a lot of yarn (and some other stuff) from some very nice people. My daughter in law has been using a site called "Gretna Buy Sell and Trade". She has had very good results from that site. I wish you luck! I would love to buy your sewing machines but I don't think that I can afford them. If you want to ask me about my experiences on Craig's List or anything else, just pm me. If you'd like someone to go with you on a transaction, I'd be happy to do that too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

try craigslist and put it on kp in classified


----------



## pfields313 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello. If you still have the serger, please email me at [email protected] I live in Lansdowne. Have a great day!


----------



## pfields313 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am sorry. I misread your place of residence. Thought you live in Virginia. [email protected]


----------

